# From Windows environment to FreeBSD



## spook917 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a question and am very new to FreeBSD.  (Actually new to everything but Windows but am branching out). I'm curious about something though. How convenient pricewise is it for companies to change from Windows to FreeBSD, mainly for servers? (that's what I've read is its main strength due to security).  

Since you can download FreeBSD for free, it would seem many companies would do it. Especially since it has file sharing, ftp, and people can log in securely.

Also are most printers drivers compatible with with FreeBSD without the need for any Linux emulators? From what I read, they are a pain though due to configuring or maybe I'm just being too intimidated  

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2012)

It depends on the company.  Many shy away because it's not as easy or as cheap to find FreeBSD sysadmins.

As far as printer drivers, Windows printer drivers will not run on a FreeBSD server.  In a network environment, it doesn't matter much.  The printer drivers are installed on the Windows clients, which print over the network to the printers.  It becomes even more important to use printers that accept standard PCL or PostScript in a business environment.


----------

